# shop vac customer service



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

I had the very same experience. Really quick service and replacement of motor.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

When I saw the title, I was worried this was going the other way. Shame on me. And thanks for posting this.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

When the motor on mine started making weird noises they did the same thing for me. A quick call and a few days later I had a new motor.

I figured I'd use the old one until it died before switching. That was more than a year ago and it's still kicking. It still makes the noises (growling upon shutting it off) but works fine.

My next vac will definitely be a shop vac brand.


----------



## saucer (May 1, 2010)

When mine caught on fire in the shop they sent me a new shop vac. They were real nice when the word FIRE came out and had started a small fire in a woodworking shop..


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I like to read about good experiences like that. I am having the opposite experience with Ridgid on a saw I recently bought. I just bought a new vac - Ridgid - and am wishing now I would have went with Shop Vac.
Hats off to Shop Vac!


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow , mine caught fire and motor died and I trashed it.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

So cool they took care of you. I have had this same vacuum for 8 yrs or so and beat the heck out of it with no problems as of yet. Knock on wood. Enjoy


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

Me too. Same for me… Shop Vac motor died. Called. Had new motor in a couple of days. No charge. Real nice.
No instructions… just the motor… but really, it is fairly easy to exchange. I will stick with them when I need another. Wish more companies were that easy to deal with…

Gee, I wonder what good customer service comments do for long-term product sales… some companies have yet to learn…


----------



## Yeorwned (Jun 10, 2011)

While their customer services might be great, it sounds like I don't want to buy a Shop Vac product if I expect it to last, or at least not catch on fire.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

There's a lot of variables that affect motor life.
The best thing you can do for it is to use a bag and if you have the cash, a cleanstream filter.

Even better is to use the above as well as a separator like the dust deputy or rockler vortex (which is on sale).

I've always used bags with the standard cartridge filter and never had any issues aside from the motor making funny sounds sometimes. It's the only source of dust collection in my shop so it gets used HARD, including shop cleanup.

So as far as I'm concerned, the shop vac brand earned a permanent place in my shop.

To the guys who had theirs catch fire, how did it happen?


----------



## jayman7 (Oct 20, 2008)

I totally agree with you! My motor died and they promptly sent me a new one free of charge!! Shopvac customer for life!


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I have four Rigids, ranging in age from 12 years to 1 year old, with two of them being over ten. Never had a motor die, although the oldest does give off that bearing growl when it comes to a stop. No fires, no dead motors. I'm glad that Shop Vac has great customer service since I used to work in a factory that made accessories for them, like wands. But I think with all these "dead motor - on fire" replies, I'll stick to my Rigids.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Paul, that's what the growling is? From the bearings?


----------



## Kirk_T (Mar 26, 2009)

I had the very same experience. The motor arrived quickly and customer service was great!.


----------



## Danigirl (Aug 3, 2012)

I, too, have this model Shopvac and it is the worst shop vac I have ever owned. The motor makes noises, the push button switch broke a couple of months after I got it, the suction is not as strong as other brand shop vacs of the same size, wheels don't turn and roll smoothly, the hoses pull out whenever you try to move it, the filter doesn't always want to stay on… There are other brands out there that offer a much smoother and more efficient vac experience.


----------

